# Crucible makes veggies



## Eamon Burke (Oct 22, 2011)

Chewiest broccoli ever? :groucho:


----------



## Paco.McGraw (Oct 22, 2011)

The funniest thing to me is I work about a mile and a half north of the Val Verde warehouse.

It's cool to see something from the Rio Grande Valley on one of these forums that isn't posted by me.

-Sam


----------



## slowtyper (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't get it...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 22, 2011)

http://zknives.com/knives/steels/cpm_3v.shtml

It's a joke that hits me about every time I go in the walk in, and this is the only place on the planet where the joke could be understood.


----------



## obtuse (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice! That broccoli must be some tough stuff. I'm still waiting to see a kitchen knife in CPM 3V.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 22, 2011)

How's the edge retention?


----------



## obtuse (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you use a water jet or laser to cut that broccoli?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmmmm...look at those Chinese kanji. Might not be _real_ 3v. :disdain:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 22, 2011)

obtuse said:


> Do you use a water jet or laser to cut that broccoli?


 
Here's me getting through an unusually large crown:

[video=youtube;QgbChbJzTQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QgbChbJzTQQ[/video]


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Oct 23, 2011)

Forge blanch and cryo shock?


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 24, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! LMAO! Great stuff!


----------

